# Change (+) icon to arrow



## DavidR (Jul 6, 2012)

for some reason when i run my cursor over a photo the icon is the (+) enlarge function instead of an arrow.  Know this is basic, but cannot figure it out.  Thanks


----------



## missingelement (Jul 6, 2012)

In grid/survey/slideshow mode it will be a cursor on the photos but when the photo is in loupe/compare mode it will be the magnifying glass. 

Hope that helps!


----------

